# 

## Przepiura

Witam 
Czy moglibyście mi doradzić jakie marki pił spalinowych są w miarę dobre oraz łańcuchy bo nie mam o tym zielonego pojęcia a drzewo do kominka trzeba czymś ciąć.
Ewentualnie jakiś link do taniego sklepu .
Proszę o radę .
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## aneta123

Homelite  CSP4518 - całkiem dobra, 25m drewna poszło, w międzyczasie trzeba było tylko ją podostrzyć.

----------


## aneta123

Ta piła jest trochę droższa niż 600 zł, chyba około 800 kosztuje, ale warto, bo dobrze się spisuje - u mnie drugi sezon, tnie dużo i nie ma z nią problemów, za to pożytek jaki.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Dzięki juz jakiś punkt zaczepienia mam może ktoś jeszcze by mi doradził o innych markach .
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## ewoo

Polecam McCulloch Sprzedawane w salonach Husqwarny Mam typ Mac 540
od 98 roku żadnej awarii. Tnę dość dużo za ten czas zużyłem ok 120 litr. benzyny. Niedawno były promocje kosztowała ok.700 zł. łańcuchy najczęściej Oregona czasem Stihla. polecam na swój użytek bardzo dobra i trwała

----------


## Marzin

Mój ojciec ma sklepik z takim sprzętem, więc jakieś doświadczenie mam. Więc tak: żadne tam Homelite, czy inne McCllochy. Przy pierwszej podstawowej naprawie będzie problem z częściami. Kup piłę Stihl bądź Husqvarna. Stihl ma taki model jak MS 170, kosztuje coś kole 600 stówek. Husqvarna nie wiem, bo nie znam ich obecnego cennika. Luknij na ich strony internetowe, popatrz gdzie najbliżej Ciebie jest punkt habdlowy, pojedź, pogadaj. Tyle. Z daleka omijaj Catoramy, Obi czy inne markeciki.

----------


## ewoo

> Mój ojciec ma sklepik z takim sprzętem, więc jakieś doświadczenie mam. Więc tak: żadne tam Homelite, czy inne McCllochy. Przy pierwszej podstawowej naprawie będzie problem z częściami. Kup piłę Stihl bądź Husqvarna. Stihl ma taki model jak MS 170, kosztuje coś kole 600 stówek. Husqvarna nie wiem, bo nie znam ich obecnego cennika. Luknij na ich strony internetowe, popatrz gdzie najbliżej Ciebie jest punkt habdlowy, pojedź, pogadaj. Tyle. Z daleka omijaj Catoramy, Obi czy inne markeciki.



Jeśli ktoś prosi o radę to nie pisz jeśli na dany temat masz wiedzę tylko z własnego widzimisię. Doradzam McCullocha bo go mam i użytkuję i jak wcześniej napisałem jest do kupienia w salonach Husqwarny. Czy firma o takiej renomie sprzedawała by szajs. Częsci i serwis prowadzi Husqwarna. Kilka tygodni temu wymieniłem pompkę oleju (zużyła się po 8 latach to chyba nic dziwnego) Rozebrałem piłę na części i poprosiłem serwisantów żeby zobaczyli czy są wymagane jeszcze jakieś wymiany głównie chodziło mi o łożyska wału, tłok, cylinder. Powiedzieli żebym wymienił uszczelniacze wału i tylko tyle bo reszta jest super. Na części wydałem niewiele bo pompa 40 zł uszczelniacze 16zł Złożyłem i działa super. Kosę spalinową Mc Culloch mam 3 sezony, brat ma 7 sezonów i nie ma z nimi najmniejszych problemów. Tak że nie porównuj McCullocha z hipermarketowymi. Sąsiad kupił marki TALON przy pierwszej litrze paliwa padł silnik wymienili na gwarancji i jakoś chodzi.Mało tnie bo mówi że się boi bo gwarancja się skończyła. Wyśmiałem go bo co to za sprzęt żeby był a żeby nim nie robić. Więc mam chyba lepsze doświadczenie bo używam a nie słucham co mówi ktoś kto sprzedaje ,bo dobry sprzedawca poleci ten towar na którym najlepiej zarobi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi polemika na temat zawsze jest wskazana bo w ten sposób zawsze mozna się więcej dowiedzieć .
Moja wiedza na temat piły sie rozjaśnia 


Możecie mi jeszcze napisać na jakie parametry mam zwrócić uwagę chodzi mi tu przedewszystkim o moc i długośc piły ?

Pozdrawiam
przepiura

----------


## Ultima

Ja również przymierzam się do zakupu spalinówki. Wszyscy, którzy mają do czynienia z tym sprzętem twierdzą, że najlepiej do użytku domowego kupić podstawowe, o najmniejszej mocy modele Husqvarny lub Stihla. Odwiedzając w ostatnim czasie różne budowy zauważyłem, że murarze i cieśle używają wyłącznie Husqvarny. O czymś to świadczy.
Wątek dotyczy pił tańszych, więc informuję, że zarówno H. jak i S. mają obecnie promocje i ich pilarki można już kupić po około 700-750 zł. Ja chyba się zdecyduję.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
ok ale doczytałem że sa różne rozbierzności jeśli chodzi o moc .
ja swoja potrzebuje do użytku domowego ale np. czy 1,4 KW nie będzie za słaba o dł prowadnicy 35 cm .
No i najważniejsze waga ile powinna ważyć żeby ręka nie drętwiała ok. 5 kg ?

----------


## ewoo

> Witam 
> ok ale doczytałem że sa różne rozbierzności jeśli chodzi o moc .
> ja swoja potrzebuje do użytku domowego ale np. czy 1,4 KW nie będzie za słaba o dł prowadnicy 35 cm .
> No i najważniejsze waga ile powinna ważyć żeby ręka nie drętwiała ok. 5 kg ?



Marzin proponował Stihl ms 170 ma ona 35cm i 1,8 kM
Mój McCulloch mac 540  ma 40cm i 2,4kM
 Jeśli chodzi o cięcie drewna do kominka to nawet ta słabsza da sobie radę chyba że tniesz grube pnie to może być za krótka listwa. Im mocniejsza i z dłuższą listwą to będzie droższa. Zastanów się jakie drewno masz do cięcia i wtedy możesz dobrać wielkość piły. Jeśli masz drewno w metrach i nie jest grube to 1,8kM wystarczy. Jeśli masz drzewa do ścięcia to lepiej coś większego bo 35 cm listwa może być za krótka.

----------


## Marzin

> Marzin proponował Stihl ms 170 ma ona 35cm i 1,8 kM
> Mój McCulloch mac 540  ma 40cm i 2,4kM
>  Jeśli chodzi o cięcie drewna do kominka to nawet ta słabsza da sobie radę chyba że tniesz grube pnie to może być za krótka listwa. Im mocniejsza i z dłuższą listwą to będzie droższa. Zastanów się jakie drewno masz do cięcia i wtedy możesz dobrać wielkość piły. Jeśli masz drewno w metrach i nie jest grube to 1,8kM wystarczy. Jeśli masz drzewa do ścięcia to lepiej coś większego bo 35 cm listwa może być za krótka.


Nie możesz sugerowac się tylko długością prowadnicy (jak to nazywasz listwy). Długość 40 cm przy silniku 2,4kM to jak opony 195 w polskim Faiacie 126P. Niektórzy producenci pilarek celowo zakładają wbrew logice długie prowadnice, bo to pierwsza rzecz na jaką zwraca uwage kupujący. To samo jest w kosiarkach. W marketach stoja takie co to mają 3,5kM, a szerokość koszenia 50cm   :ohmy:  

Wracając do pilarek. Spędziłem u ojca w warsztacie wiele godzin naprawiając ich dziesiątki. Nie będę sie za dużo rozwodził, proponuję Stihl-a albo Husqvarnę. A wyszukując oferty najtańszych pilarek na rynku, nie patrzcie jedynie na długość "listwy", ale też na to gdzie jest najbliższy serwis i ile kosztują i czy są dostępne części zamienne.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Dobrze że tu napisałem ten temat bo jak był bym wyrywny to kupił bym pierwsza lepsza np. ta :

http://www.allegro.pl/item135126655_...s_wysylka.html

ale jak rozumiem ta odrodzacie ?
Może ma ktoś namiary właśnie na te o których mowa czyli nie za drogie ale dobre?
 Pozdrawiam
przepiura

----------


## Marzin

> Witam 
> Dobrze że tu napisałem ten temat bo jak był bym wyrywny to kupił bym pierwsza lepsza np. ta :
> http://www.allegro.pl/item135126655_...s_wysylka.html
> ale jak rozumiem ta odrodzacie ?


Boże, tylko nie ten szit!!!! 



> Może ma ktoś namiary właśnie na te o których mowa czyli nie za drogie ale dobre?


To mówię ja, syn właściciela sklepu z pilarkami - kup stihla albo husqvarnę.

Badziewie masz za 550 pln, a coś porządnego za ok 700. 

www.stihl.pl
www.husqvarna.pl

----------


## Duży Boban

Stihl, Oleo-Mac, Husqvarna, Partner...
Ciekawe pilarki są teraz w Leroy Merlin - chińskie kopie Komatsu pod własną marką. Są dostępne z silnikami 38 i 45cm.  Bez porównania lepsze od wszechobecnej chińskiej rąbanki produkowanej pod różnymi markami przez tę samą chińską fabrykę.  Ta chińszczyzna w LM jest warta uwagi, 2 lata gwarancji, solidne wykonanie i cena za każdym razie poniżej 500 zł.

----------


## mdzalewscy

ja kupiłem jakiś parę lat temu jakiś hamerykański szit, fajna lekka, taka bardziej gałęziówka, ale nawet spore drzewo ją ściołem. Firma chyba partner, czy jakoś tak. Potem chciałem kupić do niej w husqvarnie gąbkowy filtr powietrza i był bez problemu. Następnie w wyniku "błędu operatora" musiałem dokupić obudowę górną do niej, myślałem że będzie ciężko bo sprzet z USA, bez problemu okazało się iż to jakiś bliźniaczy model husqvarny. Tylko za mniejszą kasę. Teraz niedawno w markecie widziałem te piły, chyba jeszcze w jakiś inne firmie, identyczne z tą husqvarną, tylko tańsze niż sprzęt "markowy"

----------


## Marzin

> Ta chińszczyzna w LM jest warta uwagi, 2 lata gwarancji, solidne wykonanie i cena za każdym razie poniżej 500 zł.


Bobanie, a skąd wiesz, czy jest solidnie wykonana, rozkręcałeś? Zapytaj sprzedawcę, ile kosztuje do takiej piły bęben sprzęgła, czy samo sprzęgło i czy wogóle mają.

----------


## rafałek

Jeśli polemiki są mile widziane to popieram wypowiedzi *Marzin'a*.
Jeśli pilarka ma być na całe życie - a większość z Was będzie na tyle sporadycznie ją użytkować, że jest realna szansa na to, to warto by było zapewnić sobie serwis i części za 5 i 10 lat. Można oczywiście wyjść z założenia, że pilarka ma być tania więc wyniana po 5 latach będzie ekonomicznie uzasadniona.
Co do sprzedaży różnych matek w sklepach firmowych innych firm. Często wygląda to tak, że zapewniają oni serwis gwarancyjny, a co dalej... sami nie potrafią powiedzieć. Może się jednak okazać, że po 3-4 latach zaprzestaną sprzedaży tej marki i sami się martwcie o części. W sprawie części prawda jest taka, że zadna firma nie będzie sprzedawała taniej pilarki i produkowała do niej części przez 10-15 lat.
Co do doboru mocy, łańcucha i prowadnicy. Tu nie należy się sugerować tylko tym, że palę w kominku więc mam cienkie drewno. Z drewnem łatwiej nie będzie, a co zrobicie jak za rok czy dwa kupicie tylko (lub okazyjnie) grube i sękate? Nie mówię, by kupować z dużym zapasem mocy lub modele profesjonalne, ale nie kupować tych najmniejszych.
Koniecznie kupować takie które mają serwis na miejscu i lokalne źródło części.
Sąsiad ma Partnera - złego słowa o nim nie powie, bo chodzi pięknie. Problem tylko w tym, że oryginalne części ma w odległości 80 km od domu. Dopasował łańcuch ze Stihla, ale jak sam mówi - to już nie to samo... (problemy z dobraniem odpowiedniej długości).
Sam mam Husqvarnę 254... jak dla mnie to już klasyka... ma chyba z 15 lat i w ubiegłym roku robiłem mały remont (wymiana membran w gaźniku, filtry i parę innych drobiazgów) i mimo wieku zero problemów z dostaniem części.
Ogólnie jeśli planujecie używać pilarki przez długi okres, chcecie mieć zagwarantowane części zamienne, nie chcecie mieć nieoczekiwanych niespodzianek (za krótka prowadnica), to wybierajcie pilarki markowe, z pewnym serwisem. No chyba, że wystarczy gwarancja 2-3 lata.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Bobanie, a skąd wiesz, czy jest solidnie wykonana, rozkręcałeś? Zapytaj sprzedawcę, ile kosztuje do takiej piły bęben sprzęgła, czy samo sprzęgło i czy wogóle mają.


\

Osobiście nie rozkręcałem ale przez nasz warsztat przeszło trochę takiego sprzętu.  Kute tłoki, dwa pierścienie, metalowa pompa oleju napędzana od bębna sprzęgła; można jeszcze trochę wymieniać. A sprzedawcy o ceny części nie ma co pytać bo LM nie serwisuje sam tego co sprzedaje.  A tak w ogóle bęben sprzęgła do tej pilarki kosztuje ok. 25 zł. Chcesz to porównać z cenamii Stihla lub Husqvarny    :Lol:

----------


## Dopuser

A co sądzicie o piłach spalinowych firmy HOMELITE ? Warte kupna ?

----------


## rafałek

> Kute tłoki, dwa pierścienie, metalowa pompa oleju napędzana od bębna sprzęgła; można jeszcze trochę wymieniać. 
> [...]
> A tak w ogóle bęben sprzęgła do tej pilarki kosztuje ok. 25 zł. Chcesz to porównać z cenamii Stihla lub Husqvarny


Pompa napędzana od bębna? ciekawe rozwiązanie... tylko czy przy wymianie bębna nie komplikuje to trochę pracy?  :cool:  

A z czego biorą się aaż takie różnice w cenie? Płacisz za firmę, ale też i za jakość. Oczywiście, że dla normalnego "zjadacza drewna" sprzęgło jest nie do zajechania... ale pod warunkiem, że pilarka będzie użytkowana zgodnie z założeniami producenta czyli właściwie obciążana...

----------


## Marzin

> Osobiście nie rozkręcałem ale przez nasz warsztat przeszło trochę takiego sprzętu.  Kute tłoki, dwa pierścienie, metalowa pompa oleju napędzana od bębna sprzęgła; można jeszcze trochę wymieniać. A sprzedawcy o ceny części nie ma co pytać bo LM nie serwisuje sam tego co sprzedaje.  A tak w ogóle bęben sprzęgła do tej pilarki kosztuje ok. 25 zł. Chcesz to porównać z cenamii Stihla lub Husqvarny


Części do markowych jak najbardziej są droższe. Ale nie kupiłbym Chińskiej piły za 500zł, gdzie np Stihl MS 170 kosztuje chyba 700 PLN. Nie ma to żadnego sensu. Jak pisze rafałek, za 5 lat Chińska fabryka może już produkować wiertarki.

Często zdarza się tak, że laicy mają problemy z rozruchem swoich nowych nabytków. Pojedź do LM i poproś o sprawdzenie i odpalenie.... Jeżeli natomiast pojedziesz z takim problemem do sklepu mojego ojca, z kupioną u niego piłą, nie weźmnie od ciebie grosika.

P.s Rafałek - jesteś ze skraju Puszczy Noteckiej, a dokładniej? Ja z Drezdenka, więc też skraj   :Wink2:

----------


## Marzin

> A co sądzicie o piłach spalinowych firmy HOMELITE ? Warte kupna ?

----------


## Duży Boban

> Części do markowych jak najbardziej są droższe. Ale nie kupiłbym Chińskiej piły za 500zł, gdzie np Stihl MS 170 kosztuje chyba 700 PLN.


Nie kupiłbym piły o pojemności 30cm tylko dlatego, że nazywa się Stihl, tym bardziej za 700zł.  Ten MS 170 to piła stworzona tylko na potrzeby promocji łudząc naiwnych klientów profesjonalną marką przypiętą do zabawkowego sprzętu. Taka Husqvarna nie ma nawet odpowiednika tego mikro-Stihla; tam najmniejsza pilarka - tak jak u większości producentów - ma pojemność minimum 36 cm. MS 170 nie jest przeznaczona do pracy a tylko do nakłaniania klientów do odwiedzin dilerów Sthla gdzie potencjalny klient się dowie, że sensowna pilarka do pracy ma silnik minimum 36cm i niestety, bardzo nam przykro ale nie jest w promocji   :Lol:

----------


## Marzin

> Nie kupiłbym piły o pojemności 30cm tylko dlatego, że nazywa się Stihl, tym bardziej za 700zł.  Ten MS 170 to piła stworzona tylko na potrzeby promocji łudząc naiwnych klientów profesjonalną marką przypiętą do zabawkowego sprzętu. Taka Husqvarna nie ma nawet odpowiednika tego mikro-Stihla; tam najmniejsza pilarka - tak jak u większości producentów - ma pojemność minimum 36 cm. MS 170 nie jest przeznaczona do pracy a tylko do nakłaniania klientów do odwiedzin dilerów Sthla gdzie potencjalny klient się dowie, że sensowna pilarka do pracy ma silnik minimum 36cm i niestety, bardzo nam przykro ale nie jest w promocji


Podstawa sprzedaży pilarek w sieci Stihl-a, to właśnie jak Ty to mówisz ta mikromaszynka. Ojciec sprzedaje ich setki. Są idiotoodporne, bo nie mają regulacji gaźnika, a ich awaryjność jest praktycznie zerowa. Wybór należy oczywiście do kupującego. 
Branie pod uwagę pojemności jako parametru decydującego jest bez sensu. Znaczenie ma korelacja kilku czynników:
*pojemność (moc) - długość narzędzia tnącego - podziałka łańcucha - szerokość ogniw tnących*

----------


## Yoric

ja mam tego zabawkowego Stihla 170 ....
Do profesjonalnego ciecia pewnie sie nie nadaje ...ale  do ciecia drewna do kominka moc/dlugosc ramienia tnacego wiecej niz wystarczajaca.
Ta pila ma dosyc waski lancuch, wiec i 1.8 KM daje rade.
BTW - motorower Komar mial "tylko" 1.5 KM z 50 cm3 pojemnosci.
Kupilbym jeszcze raz - Sthila nie Komara  :wink: 

(Y)

----------


## Marzin

Każdy kupi to, co uważa za słuszne. Obojętnie jaka marka, sprawdzcie tylko, czy jest gdzieś serwis, i czy można dostać podstawowe części zamienne. Amen.   :cool:

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Dziękuje bardzo po tym poście wiem juz bardzo dużo o piłach .
Tylko że ja nie chciał bym wydawac 700 zł za piłę .
Na pewno powiecie że 100-200 zł lepiej dołożyć ,ale w czasie budowy jak by się na wszystko dokładało 100-200 zł to .....
Widzę że Stihl i Husqvarna królują ,ale dobre są również Partnery i McCulloch-y.
Teraz pozostaje sprawa gdzie kupić ?
Ma ktoś może namiary np. na używane piły bo widze że serwis jak i Sthila jak i Husqvarny mam blisko .
Czy McCulloch-y serwisuje Husqvarna ?
Co sądzicie o tej ofercie ?

http://www.las-tech.ig.pl/promocje.html

Chodzi mi tu na dole o piły McColloch .
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## PawEla

Powitać.
Mój wujek, który 8 lat pracował w Rosjii (jeszcze ZSRR) przy ścince drzewa, potem kolejne lata w Finlandii i Szwecji powiedział jak chciałem kupić pilarke : jak chcesz żeby ci reka cierpła, jak chcesz dokładac do części i żeby sprzęt więcej był w warsztacie niż u ciebie, jak chcesz żeby twoje dzieci sie uczyly brzydkich słów od ciebie w trakcie piłowania to kup co innego, tylko nie Husqvarne....
Przekonałem sie na własnej skórze: wujek ma 12 letnią Husqvarne, używa ja srednio kilka razy w tygodniu (jak to w sporym gospodarstwie rolnym), do serwisu jeździ tylko zeby naostrzyć łańcuch, i tak od 12 lat....
piłowałem nią dość spore bale, nie było problemów: dobrze sie trzyma wrękach, nie lata jak pijenemu rece i jest na prawde OK. ma drugą piłe, jakąś rosyjską, nawet nie próbowałem tym ciąć-8kg wagi.....
Kolega kupił w amoku przeprowadzki do domku jakąś piłke w obi za 499zł - PROMOCJA!!! rok gwarancji!!! extra!!! Po 4 miesiącach (zwykłego ciecia drewna sredniowymiarowego na opał) zahuczało, zaszumiało, bzykneło, szarpnęło, zrobiło pof-pof i d.... piła wylądowała w serwisie a tm: na to i na to gwarancji nie ma trzeba zabulić, dodatkowo czyszczenie i ostrzenie: suma 340zł    :ohmy:  
sprzedał ją na allegro za 300zł i kupił Husqvarne 136, piłuje od roku i tylko leje paliwo.
Mam taka samą piłe od miesiąca, metrówki opałowego tnie sie jak zapałki, do zwykłych prac ogrodniczych, przydomowych, opałowych jak najbardziej wystarcza i ją polecam!
Jest jeszcze akcja promocyjna: sa do kupienia w autoryzowanych sklepach za 799zł.
Sie rozpisałem.....
Pozdrawiam Husqvarniaków   :big grin:

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Ok .Ale ciekaw jestem czy piła McCulloch jest serwisowana przez Husqvarnę skoro ja sprzedaje w swoich salonach bo jeśli tak to była by godna uwagi zwarzywszy na cenę.
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## rafałek

Myślę, że mogą ją serwisować, ale najlepiej zapytaj ich osobiście. Dodatkowo zapytaj jak dugo będą ją serwisować.
Ja mam kosiarkę Viking kupioną w Sthilu i niestety ma już swoje lata... jednak co się okazuje oni ją gdzieś wożą. Problem polega na tym, że wydłuzyło to niezmiernie czas naprawy i tak wątpliwej jakości. No i nie wiem kogo opier... Ale to już inny temat.

----------


## Marzin

> Ja mam kosiarkę Viking kupioną w Sthilu i niestety ma już swoje lata... jednak co się okazuje oni ją gdzieś wożą. Problem polega na tym, że wydłuzyło to niezmiernie czas naprawy i tak wątpliwej jakości. No i nie wiem kogo opier... Ale to już inny temat.


Jak kupiłeś w Międzychodzie, to wożą sprzęt do Sierkowa, bo tam mają punkt z serwisem. Ten w Międzychodzie jest gościa drugim sklepem.

----------


## ewoo

> Witam 
> Ok .Ale ciekaw jestem czy piła McCulloch jest serwisowana przez Husqvarnę skoro ja sprzedaje w swoich salonach bo jeśli tak to była by godna uwagi zwarzywszy na cenę.
> Pozdrawiam
> Przepiura



Tylko Husqwarna ma wyłączność  na McCullocha w 1998 roku jak ją kupowałem serwisem zajmował się importer potem sprzedaż i serwis przejeła Husqwarna. Części do tej pory nie kupowałem bo nie było potrzeby Teraz gdy robiłem ten mały remont nie miałem problemów z zakupem części w Husqwarnie (od ręki) łańcuch kupisz wszedzie, mnie dorabiali w sklepie ogrodniczym (z metra) albo Stihla albo Oregona, a np.kosz sprzegła na którym zużywa się zębatka kupiłem w sklepie Stihla a był produkcji Oregona bo pasuje do kilku typów pił. Tak że jeśli chodzi o części to jestem spokojny Do Lanosów jak Daewoo padło też mówili że nie będzie części. Niech nikt nie myśli że na siłę chcę cie namówić na McCullocha ale kilka lat temu miałem ten sam dylemat co ty Ta piła zwyciężyła wśród innych tym że miała najlepszy stosunek ceny do mocy i dł. listwy wśród innych. Też chciałbym mieć Husqwarnę albo Stihla ale są drogie a po tylu latach bezawaryjnej pracy ( wielokrotnie mozna to nazwać ciężką orką) nigdy sie na niej nie zawiodłem, a jak określił producent ten typ jaki posiadam to typ Farmerski przeznaczony do sporadycznej ścinki drzew  a u mnie każde cięcie zaczynało się od ścięcia drzewa, do takiej roboty proponowali większe i mocniejsze typ Profesjonalny.  Uff to tyle.      Ps.  W małych Husqwarnach nie podoba mi się plastykowy korpus silnika mówią że wyrabiają się gniazda pod łożyska  wie ktoś coś  na ten temat? Moze to bujda - piszcie.

----------


## Marzin

> Ps.  W małych Husqwarnach nie podoba mi się plastykowy korpus silnika mówią że wyrabiają się gniazda pod łożyska  wie ktoś coś  na ten temat? Moze to bujda - piszcie.


Tak, to jest taka konstrukcja, gdzie łozyska wału korbowego osadzone są częściwo w *plastikowym* korpusie. Oczywiście konstrukcja ta jest trwała, kiedy piła wykorzystywana jest wg jej przeznaczenia, tzn do okazjonalnych prac ogrodniczych/ sporadycznego ciecia drewna do kominka. Jeżeli dostanie troche "po tyłku" to rzeczywiście może być to jej słaby punkt. Odnośnie McCullocha, czy Partnera - jeżeli uzywane są rozsądnie, to nie ma przeciwwskazań, żeby je kupić. Najważniejsze, jak napisał ewoo jest to, ze można dostać do nich części zamienne, akcesoria. Natomiast Chińska "rewelacja" w Leroju za 500zł to wg mnie jakieś nieporozumienie.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Więc właśnie o to chodzi .Wczoraj pochodziłem troche po sklepach i poszukałem w necie i tródno by mi było dostać Stihl-a (u mnie w sklepie najtańszy ms170- 750 zł)lub Husqvarnę (najtańszy jaki znalazłem to chyba 137 za 799 zł) do 600 zł tak jak chciałem dlatego tak sie wypytuję o tego McCullocha bo chyba go kupię .
Zadzwonię jeszcze jutro do salonu Husqwarny i zapytam o serwis .
Znalazłem tylko jednego linka odnośnie sprzedaży tego typu piły ma ktoś może jeszcze jakiś kontakt jak tak to bym bardzo prosił .
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## Marzin

> Witam 
> Więc właśnie o to chodzi .Wczoraj pochodziłem troche po sklepach i poszukałem w necie i tródno by mi było dostać Stihl-a (u mnie w sklepie najtańszy ms170- 750 zł)lub Husqvarnę (najtańszy jaki znalazłem to chyba 137 za 799 zł) do 600 zł tak jak chciałem dlatego tak sie wypytuję o tego McCullocha bo chyba go kupię.


Nie kumam, 150 zł różnicy... żeby jeszcze było drożej o 100%, to bym zrozumiał.  :Roll:  



> Zadzwonię jeszcze jutro do salonu Husqwarny i zapytam o serwis .
> Znalazłem tylko jednego linka odnośnie sprzedaży tego typu piły ma ktoś może jeszcze jakiś kontakt jak tak to bym bardzo prosił .


Jeżeli sprzedają to w sieci Husqvarny, to serwis musi być, to samo z częściami. Z tego też  powodu raczej nie znajdziesz tego sprzętu gdzieś taniej w necie, bo polityka sprzedaży opiera się tylko i wyłącznie o sieć dilerską. Zadzwoń, zapytaj o ten serwis i części, kup. Jeżeli chcesz, żeby maszyna długo Ci chodziła, to:

- czyść filtr powietrza
- używaj dobrej benzyny
- używaj Husqvqrnowskiego oleju do mieszanki
- kup prosty przyrząd (przymiar) do ostrzenia łańcucha
- nie pożyczaj

----------


## wartownik

Marzin jak powinno sie czyscic filtr powietrza ?

----------


## Marzin

> Marzin jak powinno sie czyscic filtr powietrza ?


To zalezy z czego ten filtr jest wykonany. W tanich piłach (np McCulloch   :Wink2:  ) może być ze zwykłej gąbki. Bierzesz ją do domu i myjesz w detergencie, najlepszy nasz Ludwik do naczyć. Dokładnie suszysz. W inych piłach może to być taka filcowa, dość zwarta w sobie wkładka - jeżeli jest ona z włókiem stucznych, to podobnie jak z gąbką, myjesz. W pilarakch droższych filtr, to taka siateczka z tworzywa sztucznego. Tutaj można posłuzyć się sprężonym powietrzem, dmuchając od środka, lub też wyprać. Jeżeli filterek jest z mikropapieru (rzadko w piłach) to zostaje tylko wymiana.
Aha, do smarowania łańcucha nie uzywajcie przepracowanego oleju i oleju domowego. Ten pierwszy z wiadomych względów + zawartość opiłków, drugi, bo w połączeniu z wysoką temp i trocinami tworzy nam się bliżej nieokreślona twarda skorupa.

----------


## Duży Boban

> W pilarakch droższych filtr, to taka siateczka z tworzywa sztucznego. Tutaj można posłuzyć się sprężonym powietrzem, dmuchając od środka, lub też wyprać..


No popatrz, taki sam filtr maję te Chinki w LM. 
 :Lol:

----------


## darek63

Chciałbym podłšczyć się do tego wštku, bo zauważyłem, że zaglšda tu wielu znajacych zagadnienie. Mam pytanie: co sšdzicie o piłach firmy Shindaiwa i Dolmar. Ostatnio namawiano mnie na piłę i wykaszarkę Shindaiwy powołujšc się na solidnš japońskš robotę.

http://www.kosiarki.net/index.php?k_...yes&k_offset=0

http://www.elektronarzedzia.ive.pl/i...e_proddet.html

----------


## Marzin

> No popatrz, taki sam filtr maję te Chinki w LM.


No to tylko, brać! 



> Chciałbym podłšczyć się do tego wštku, bo zauważyłem, że zaglšda tu wielu znajacych zagadnienie. Mam pytanie: co sšdzicie o piłach firmy Shindaiwa i Dolmar. Ostatnio namawiano mnie na piłę i wykaszarkę Shindaiwy powołujšc się na solidnš japońskš robotę.


I jedna i druga marka nie jest jakimś syfem. Powiem podobnie jak wcześniej. Sprawdź dostępność części zamiennych i serwisu. Jeżeli chodzi o pilarkę, byłbym jednak za Dolmarem. Natomiast odnosnie kosy, to nie wiem sam. Newralgicznymi punktami takich urządzeń są przekładnie kątowe. Warto też sprawdzić ciężar, i to czy uchwyt do trzymania jest na amortyzatorach. Jeżeli ich nie ma, to po jakiejś godzinie koszenia potem długo czuć w rękach mrowienie   :cool:  No i popatrz czy na wyposażeniu są szelki, to ułatwia pracę.

----------


## rafałek

> Napisał Marzin
> 
> W pilarakch droższych filtr, to taka siateczka z tworzywa sztucznego. Tutaj można posłuzyć się sprężonym powietrzem, dmuchając od środka, lub też wyprać..
> 
> 
> No popatrz, taki sam filtr maję te Chinki w LM.


Jesteś pewny ze to ten sam czy tylko wygląda na taki sam?

A jesli chcesz to kupuj te Chińskie... przeciez nikt tu Ci nie zabrania.

----------


## ewoo

Zdecydowanie odradzam chińczyka pod jakąkolwiek postacią, głównie hipermarketową. Zaczynając własną działalność i mając krucho z kasą bazowałem na chińczyku. W krótkim czasie w kącie garażu znajdowała się spora "kupka" złomu, głównie szlifierki kątowe, wiertarki i młoty udarowe. Stwierdziłem wtedy że lepiej wziąść kredyt i kupić sprzęt profesjonalny. Robota zrobiona szybciej, lepiej, nie traciłem czasu na ciągłe wizyty w serwisach.  Od chińczyka na tą chwilę lubię tylko jedzenie.
Chyba nic gorzej nie wk..... jak mam coś nowe nawet tanie ale jeszcze się tym nie nacieszę a to się już psuje.

----------


## araman

> ja kupiłem jakiś parę lat temu jakiś hamerykański szit, fajna lekka, taka bardziej gałęziówka, ale nawet spore drzewo ją ściołem. Firma chyba partner, czy jakoś tak. Potem chciałem kupić do niej w husqvarnie gąbkowy filtr powietrza i był bez problemu. Następnie w wyniku "błędu operatora" musiałem dokupić obudowę górną do niej, myślałem że będzie ciężko bo sprzet z USA, bez problemu okazało się iż to jakiś bliźniaczy model husqvarny. Tylko za mniejszą kasę. Teraz niedawno w markecie widziałem te piły, chyba jeszcze w jakiś inne firmie, identyczne z tą husqvarną, tylko tańsze niż sprzęt "markowy"


Miałes szczęście bo ten jak piszesz szit to nic innego jak produkt Husqwarny ja kupiłem kose partner  razem z kosiarką Husqvarny.

----------


## Marzin

> Zdecydowanie odradzam chińczyka pod jakąkolwiek postacią, głównie hipermarketową. Zaczynając własną działalność i mając krucho z kasą bazowałem na chińczyku. W krótkim czasie w kącie garażu znajdowała się spora "kupka" złomu, głównie szlifierki kątowe, wiertarki i młoty udarowe. Stwierdziłem wtedy że lepiej wziąść kredyt i kupić sprzęt profesjonalny. Robota zrobiona szybciej, lepiej, nie traciłem czasu na ciągłe wizyty w serwisach.  Od chińczyka na tą chwilę lubię tylko jedzenie.
> Chyba nic gorzej nie wk..... jak mam coś nowe nawet tanie ale jeszcze się tym nie nacieszę a to się już psuje.


Ojciec ma sklep z takimi różnymi własnie sprzętami. Wygląda na to, że nie tylko Ty doszedłeś do takich słusznych wniosków. Kiedyś nie szło sprzedać nic porządnego, każdy, nawet Ci używajacy sprzętu do celów zarobkowych, zaopatrywali się w gó[email protected]#$. Nauczeni doświadczeniami, ludziska zaczeli brać elektronarzędzia Makity, Metabo, Hilti, tartaki do prac w halach markowe, mocne piły elektryczne, drwale w końcu trochę droższe piły profesjonalne, no i wogóle schodzą rzeczy droższe i porządne: spalinowe pompy wodne hondy, agregaty prądotwórcze hondy, itp itd, w zależności kto tam czym handluje.

Jest chyba takie powiedzenie: tanio kupujesz, dwa razy kupujesz. Czasami zdarza mi się o nim zapomnieć, ale długo nie trzeba czekac, żeby taniość się przypomniała.

----------


## Pafnucy

Temat dotyczy spalinówek, ale ja chciałem zapytać o elektryczne. W markecie znalazłem Bosch AKE 40-17s, cena promocyjna (ok. 450 pln), ale nie o cenę idzie. Warto takiego Boscha sobie sprawić, czy tylko li Husquarna i Stihl są komilfo?

----------


## Heniek

Panfucy. Ja osobiście mam uraz do Boscha zielonego (tego taniego). Nie miałem do czynienia z piłą, tylko innymi narzędziami, ale to chyba dotyczy całej zielonej linii - do sporadycznej pracy.
Ja mam elektryczną Makitę trzy sezony. Troszkę już popracowała (zużyte dwa łańcuchy - teraz jadę na trzecim). Jedyna wizyta w serwisie na początku - po godzinie pracy brak smarowania, ale okazało się, że te "typy" tak mają. W serwisie przykleili wężyk i od tej pory OK.
Pozdrawiam, Heniek

----------


## Duży Boban

> Napisał Duży Boban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Marzin
> 
> ...


Wiesz o czym piszesz czy tylko tak podtrzymujesz konwersację? Widziałeś kiedyś filtr gąbkowy lub siatkowy?

----------


## AldonkaS

Pafnucy -  mój ojciec ma MAKITE, jakis podstawowy model od 5 lat. Przeszła całą moją budowę i poza wymianą łańcucha (poszły 2 sztuki) nie było żadnych problemów. Jedynie cena - ostatnio oglądałam coś podobnego, ale cena bliżej 800,00PLN.

----------


## Pafnucy

> Pafnucy -  mój ojciec ma MAKITE, jakis podstawowy model od 5 lat. Przeszła całą moją budowę i poza wymianą łańcucha (poszły 2 sztuki) nie było żadnych problemów. Jedynie cena - ostatnio oglądałam coś podobnego, ale cena bliżej 800,00PLN.


no właśnie, ja mam/mogę mieć co roku ok. 6-8 mp drewna do obrobienia i to wszystko. nie wiem, czy 800 pln to uzasadniony wydatek. znalazłem makitę za ok. 500 pln w internecie, ale w Bielsku u źródła jej nie mają. Inna sprawa, że do nikogo nie można się tam dodzwonić. Ja mam kilka urządzeń zielonego Boscha i nei jest źle, no ale nie wiem, czy eksploatowanie pilarki łańcuchowej w takim zakresie, jak planuję ja zakończy się dla niej pomyślnie. A ten Bosch to może być nawet bliżej 400 pln :wink:

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Więc tak jak obiecałem napiszę jak cos kupię .
Pojechałem do sklepu serwisowego Husqvarny z zamiarem kupna tego McCullocha 438 lub Dakoty 442 ,ale niestety nie mieli na stanie .
Powiedziałem że poczekam bo chcę kupić nie droższą niz 600 zł .
Sprzedawca polecił mi piłę Wood Shark 2275 (jakaś odmiana Partnera)powiedział że to jest to samo co McCuloch i kupiłem .
Dostałem godzinne przeszkolenie użytkowania i konserwacji piły jestem bardzo zadowolony z obsługi .
Serwis też oczywiście jest na miejscu .
Zobaczymy teraz jak się będzie sprawowała piła 
Co o niej sądzicie bo nie było tu o niej mowy czy dobrze zrobiłem ?
Acha cena też mnie satyswakcjonowała -550 zł 
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## Duży Boban

> Dostałem godzinne przeszkolenie użytkowania i konserwacji piły jestem bardzo zadowolony z obsługi .


I to jest zasadniczy powód żeby kupować u dilerów.

----------


## Przepiura

Witam 
Żeby nie sprzedawca to w życiu bym nie wiedział jak obsługiwać piłę żeby chodziła cały czas dobrze .
Chodzi mi tu np. o naciąganie łańcucha ,smarowanie itd. 
Pozdrawiam
Przepiura

----------


## Marzin

> Co o niej sądzicie bo nie było tu o niej mowy czy dobrze zrobiłem ?
> Acha cena też mnie satyswakcjonowała -550 zł 
> Pozdrawiam
> Przepiura


Przecież nie napiszemy Ci teraz, że Twoja nowa piła jest do nieczego...   :Wink2:   Spoko, dbaj o nią, nie pożyczaj, nausz się dobrze ostrzyć łancuch (ważne!!!), a będzie słuzyła Ci latami.

----------


## HenoK

Przymierzam sie do zakupu piły spalinowej, stąd moje zainteresowanie tym wątkiem. Początkowo chciałem kupić jakąś piłę w Castoramie lub Obi, ale po waszych uwagach chyba jednak odwiedzę dilera Husqvarny lub innego markowego dostawcy.
Niedawno kupiłem spalinową wiertnicę do gruntu firmy DOLMAR. Ponieważ miałem wątpliwości co do jej obsługi (instrukcja nieco różniła się od stanu faktycznego) poszedłem do punktu serwisowego (mam na nią 2 lata gwarancji). Wyjaśnili moje wątpliwości, doradzili jak konserwować i obsługiwać. Jestem zadowolony. Może u nich właśnie kupię piłę spalinową ?  :smile:

----------


## lukas548

Mam tego chinola homelite 4520 a nawet powaliłem sosnę o średnicy pnia 1 metra  i pociełam 6 metrów debiny już zarobił chinol na siebie 3 razy nalezy kupic teraz jakiegoś stichla ms230

----------


## lukas548

Ta ms170 stihle to reklamówki nie nadające śie do ścinki grubych drzew

----------


## Wojtek9/7

230 to za wiele drzew nie zetniesz ale gałęzie można obcinać . Ja mam 250 i przy domu daje radę.

----------

